

Raspberry Pi on the Stack Exchange Network - alexchamberlain
http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com

======
Maxious
" Warning: this site is currently in private beta for 6 more days. Unless you
committed to its Area 51 site proposal, you won’t be able to log in!"

Well that was a let down.

~~~
bigiain
Quite a spectacular waste of potential HN traffic… In 6 days time this
submission will be nowhere, and and _new_ submissions will just be dupes of
this sunk-to-he-depths post. Pretty silly timing alexchamberlain…

